# ODR must be flipping out...



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2014)

So, how is it feeling right now playing the weak SEC East...

31-24.... And with your logic, LSU should be a better team than State... I mean, they only allowed the weak East team of Kentucky to score 3 points on them...


News FLASH! Welcome to the SEC!

Even if it is the WEAK EAST!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2014)

It must be a fluke.. No way the East could compare to the mighty West.... 

Yep.. NO WAY UGA could compete with State...

Looks like you are wrong AGAIN!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

If UK was in the west they would win the west!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

He'll be along shortly to tell us how bad UK will beat the Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> If UK was in the west they would win the west!




op2:


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Unranked Kentucky!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

If Ky had a running game other then the QB I believe they would be leading.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2014)

KY is the better team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

elfiii said:


> KY is the better team.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 25, 2014)

He's probably having a heart attack Slayer


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

If Kentucky wasn't a one man show they would be killing Missy st


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

Dropped passes have beat Kentucky. They are clearly the better team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

One score game! St doesnt look like the number one team in the nation...... UK isnt even ranked!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Holding on the return! Come  on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2014)

Will ODR go hide under a brush pile, or give us an obamaesque spin?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

What a stupid play. Should have put that one into the stands. Way to give St the game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

i do not look forward to playing UK. Pruitt will have to have the D pinning their ears back all night. and Churley/Grubb will have to pound the rock hard.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

Someone needs to slap that ST coach...


----------



## Resica (Oct 25, 2014)

Good game!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow! I wonder if Miss St will fall out of the number one spot? Hmm


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 25, 2014)

If they played again Kentucky would beat them


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

I hear an aweful lot of "ifs" and "woulds" etc. If State had've made an easy tackle, KY wouldn't have scored their first touchdown on that play. If State hadn't  blatantly dropped a TD pass, they'd have had 6 more points. Food for thought HATERS, you either execute or go home empty handed. All of a sudden State are to be held accountable for Kentucky not having enough good players to beat them. LOL

Admittedly, State looked pretty flatfooted coming off a bye week and did not look like the #1 team in the country but they made some big plays when they needed to. There were some promising moments and good plays but a lot of mistakes and the secondary looked rather porous against that air-raid passing attack.

Robinson shined with 198 yards rushing. The media had hyped it up to be a big trap game before KY fell in Death Valley, and they downplayed it the week prior - it turned out to be a competitive contest. Kentucky played very well and Patrick Towles is a beast.
But part of being competitive in the SEC is winning on the road. If you guys knew more about State football you would've realized that Kentucky has always been a thorn in State's side. In fact, this state victory just tied the series. They're our permanent interdivisional football rival and a tremendous basketball rival. Stoops has got himself a good football team and he should've beat Florida. Glad we got the win and were able to hang 45 points on the wildcats. That onside kick return was the trademark of a clutch great team - put Kentucky back down where they belong.

Elfii must've started reading Lenin and Marx and converted to neo-bolsehvism if he really thinks Kentucky are Better than State! LOL

Watching Ole Miss vs. LSU with family in the Magnolia State tonight, have to control my behavior as there are three Ole Miss grads in the room- have to minimize those GEAUX TIGERS fist pumps as I don't want to have to sleep outside.

Wrap it in Maroon & White!

Hail State!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I hear an aweful lot of "ifs" and "woulds" etc. If State had've made an easy tackle, KY wouldn't have scored their first touchdown on that play. If State hadn't hadn't blatantly dropped a TD pass, they'd have had 6 more points. Food for thought HATERS, you either execute or go home empty handed. All of a sudden State are to be held accountable for Kentucky not having enough good players to beat them. LOL
> 
> Admittedly, State looked pretty flatfooted coming off a bye week and did not look like the #1 team in the country but they made some big plays when they needed to. There were some promising moments and good plays but a lot of mistakes and the secondary looked rather porous against that air-raid passing attack.
> 
> ...



Fair enough assessment. I'm pretty sure elfiii was kidding


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wow! I wonder if Miss St will fall out of the number one spot? Hmm



well I reckon we could always exercise the lame duck florida state posturing- "we haven't lost yet so until we're beaten we don't deserve to lose ranking."

could see a tie w/ ole miss depending on the outcome at death valley.

bring  the legos and koolaid next time kiddos


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

hate to agree....with anybody, but ODR is spot on with this one. UK couldn't catch today, and State just had more horses. UK has always been a thorn in MSUs side; don't know why, but they always give them fits. The Cats always give IGA fits too for some reason. All in all, MSU got the W and get out of own relatively healthy. The need to count their stars and just move on....Next!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Fair enough assessment. I'm pretty sure elfiii was kidding



and I was kidding with him. I know he's a good arch conservative. he'll pick up on my sarcasm.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

Ole Miss goes down tonight...just my opinion, nit I dont think they can beat LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> well I reckon we could always exercise the lame duck florida state posturing- "we haven't lost yet so until we're beaten we don't deserve to lose ranking."
> 
> could see a tie w/ ole miss depending on the outcome at death valley.
> Nope not going to happen
> bring  the legos and koolaid next time kiddos



If KY was in the west they would be the 2nd best team in the west.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> If KY was in the west they would be the 2nd best team in the west.



take that argument up with Auburn and Alabama fans


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

god call on the review...he was out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> take that argument up with Auburn and Alabama fans



Why?


----------



## K80 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wait you ridicule uga for losing to usc however it's ok that state that states offence is equal to that of Kentucky (state had two turnovers that lead to points) because Kentucky has always been a thorn in the side of state.  hello are you familiar with the uga and spurrier relationship.  

Biggest blowhard homer award goes to odr...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

K80 said:


> Wait you ridicule uga for losing to usc however it's ok that state that states offence is equal to that of Kentucky (state had two turnovers that lead to points) because Kentucky has always been a thorn in the side of state.  hello are you familiar with the uga and spurrier relationship.
> 
> Biggest blowhard homer award goes to odr...



Well said!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

K80 said:


> Wait you ridicule uga for losing to usc however it's ok that state that states offence is equal to that of Kentucky (state had two turnovers that lead to points) because Kentucky has always been a thorn in the side of state.  hello are you familiar with the uga and spurrier relationship.
> 
> Biggest blowhard homer award goes to odr...



I am really not anti UGA, I become anti UGA when I get into arguments with Georgia homers that misbehave.

Of course Spurrier is yall's kryptonite. The difference here is that State won and UGA did not (against USC). The UGA/USC rivalry is way bigger than state/uk. but having said that, UK has always been this little team in the east that has always played us tough - even when Joker Phillips coached there. . I believe State had to play @ Kentucky on consecutive years because of scheduling issues when they expanded the conference - it was during Mullen's tenure.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

not taking sides, bit ODR. did have a point on the most recent post.
perhaps he does not know the history of OBC and UGA...advise him of it and move on.

here;
Spurrier has hated UGA ever since, well before 1966 when UGA did not recruit him or offer a scholarship. In his 66' Heisman campaign, UGA and a guy named Bill Stanfill, humiliated Spurrier in the WLOCP...it was pretty bad.  Just google "Bill Stanfill Steve Spurrier" ...Stanfill crushed Spurrier the whole game and had some words for him. So, fast forward to the 90's. UGA. had lost their identity after Dooley had left, and Spurrier was a hot coach at UF. The Gatas were loaded the entire decade. Spurrier made it a point on several occasions to run the score up on UGA. Calling time outs with a huge lead, made several comments regarding UGAs inability to beat UF etc...He made a comment once, or so goes the legend, that he wanted to "hang a half a hundred" at Sanford. He was a demon that needed exorcised for 20 years, and then he came back to a pathetic USCe and wound up making them the Florida of the 90s to Georgia....his sole mission in coaching os to beat Georgia...he is hated and despised like no other in  Georgia football lore.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wow! I wonder if Miss St will fall out of the number one spot? Hmm



This all day long.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> not taking sides, bit ODR. did have a point on the most recent post.
> perhaps he does not know the history of OBC and UGA...advise him of it and move on.
> 
> here;
> Spurrier has hated UGA ever since, well before 1966 when UGA did not recruit him or offer a scholarship. In his 66' Heisman campaign, UGA and a guy named Bill Stanfill, humiliated Spurrier in the WLOCP...it was pretty bad.  Just google "Bill Stanfill Steve Spurrier" ...Stanfill crushed Spurrier the whole game and had some words for him. So, fast forward to the 90's. UGA. had lost their identity after Dooley had left, and Spurrier was a hot coach at UF. The Gatas were loaded the entire decade. Spurrier made it a point on several occasions to run the score up on UGA. Calling time outs with a huge lead, made several comments regarding UGAs inability to beat UF etc...He made a comment once, or so goes the legend, that he wanted to "hang a half a hundred" at Sanford. He was a demon that needed exorcised for 20 years, and then he came back to a pathetice USCe and wound up making them the Florida of the 90s to Georgia....his sole mission in coaching os to beat Georgia...he is hated and despised like no other in  Georgia football lore.



I get the Spurrier thing totally. I don't know every nuance of the grudge but I get it.

All I'm saying is that Kentucky is a team that on paper might look like a cakewalk to a team like State. But you go in their house and see that they've got some talent and they're up for the game with State coming off a bye - smells like a trap game to me if I ever saw one. State evened the series tonight, really now. UK has some of the chess pieces but they're not complete, definitely a program on the rise. Now yall can start threads about Stoops leaving for a bigger job.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

speaking of the weak east and USCe....they are up on the west powerhouse, Auburn....14-7


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> This all day long.



Dont forget UK is not ranked. They gave St all they could handle. St D gave up over 500 yards of O to Ky!!!! WOW!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bama will roll state.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> speaking of the weak east and USCe....they are up on the west powerhouse, Auburn....14-7



Doesnt matter any west team will throttle an east team like Arky did UGA but Arky was not ranked...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I get the Spurrier thing totally. I don't know every nuance of the grudge but I get it.
> 
> All I'm saying is that Kentucky is a team that on paper might look like a cakewalk to a team like State. But you go in their house and see that they've got some talent and they're up for the game with State coming off a bye - smells like a trap game to me if I ever saw one. State evened the series tonight, really now. UK has some of the chess pieces but they're not complete, definitely a program on the rise. Now yall can start threads about Stoops leaving for a bigger job.



nope...theu give us fits too. for some reason UK seems to usually play UGA lights out.
Stoops stays another 2-3 years before he goes looking


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bama 20, Tennessee 0 at Bryant Denny North in Knoxville Tenn. end of first. State will get rolled hard. Bank.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I get the Spurrier thing totally. I don't know every nuance of the grudge but I get it.
> 
> All I'm saying is that Kentucky is a team that on paper might look like a cakewalk to a team like State. But you go in their house and see that they've got some talent and they're up for the game with State coming off a bye - smells like a trap game to me if I ever saw one. State evened the series tonight, really now. UK has some of the chess pieces but they're not complete, definitely a program on the rise. Now yall can start threads about Stoops leaving for a bigger job.





brownceluse said:


> Dont forget UK is not ranked. They gave St all they could handle. St D gave up over 500 yards of O to Ky!!!! WOW!




wow


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I am really not anti UGA, I become anti UGA when I get into arguments with Georgia homers that misbehave.



You're so full of yourself.  Your condescending tone is every post indicates you  think you are the smartest person in every room you walk into.  You can't even be a man and admit you were wrong about Arkansas, saying "I don't have a dog in this fight.", even though you're the one that started the thread.  You come onto the GEORGIA Outdoors News forum's sports section, and goad UGA fans (imagine that on a forum that caters to Georgia sportsman ) into verbal sparring sessions, then complain about Georgia homers that misbehave.   There are lots of fans from other teams here, but most of them know where they are and have realistic expectations of what most conversations in the section will entail, but not you.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 25, 2014)

Kentucky beat themselves!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bama up 27-0 early 2nd.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Omg. Roll Tide.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

Leonard Fournette is owning Ole Miss right now too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

St was flat off the bye week. They could have beat UK by 3 to 5 scores if they didnt have a bye week.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

Punishing may be a better word.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Cakalacky giving the barn fits too up 21-14 after a fumble recovery on a punt return


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

Best way to handle ODR is to ignore his existence. He's like the little kid on the school bus that turns and stares at you while picking his nose, if you ignore him he'll just turn around and leave alone.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 25, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Best way to handle ODR is to ignore his existence. He's like the little kid on the school bus that turns and stares at you while picking his nose, if you ignore him he'll just turn around and leave alone.



And wipe boogers on your notebook.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> And wipe boogers on your notebook.....



Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Why can't Uga punish the vols bama style?  Maybe Arkansas is better?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

i think he is onthe defensive some...we have all been pretty hard knhim. back off some, and just have a conversation with him and I think we will see that while he can be a bit....well, he aint a bad guy, he may just be fightning back some.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> speaking of the weak east and USCe....they are up on the west powerhouse, Auburn....14-7



the parity in college football is amazing, even week to week in the sec


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> i think he is onthe defensive some...we have all been pretty hard knhim. back off some, and just have a conversation with him and I think we will see that while he can be a bit....well, he aint a bad guy, he may just be fightning back some.



Its not fighting back when you start 95% of it. Its like throwing rocks at a hornets nest and not understanding why you're getting stung...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 25, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Its not fighting back when you start 95% of it. Its like throwing rocks at a hornets nest and not understanding why you're getting stung...



I was going to say yellow jackets, but agree totally.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Kentucky beat themselves!!!



if state had've lost I'd be saying State beat themselves. they left a touchdown on the field and gave one up that should've been prevented, at least on that down anyway, true story.

there are no moral victories here. and a two touchdown victory without throwing a lot of picks and turning the ball over a lot is not my idea of beating yourself.

oh you mean because their miraculous special teams, which is marginally better than ours and that's the truth, got an onside kick run down their throat? is that beat yourself? that's getting beat


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> i think he is onthe defensive some...we have all been pretty hard knhim. back off some, and just have a conversation with him and I think we will see that while he can be a bit....well, he aint a bad guy, he may just be fightning back some.



When he admits he was wrong I'll never post about it again.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

ignore the rocks....talk football. not transitive properties or get caught up and emotionally involved in hypothetical situations. its cool to say "I hope we get Gurley back and he runs for xxx against florida" but sometimes our emotions scream "if we get Gurley back and I bet he runs for xxx against Florida cause he ran for 200 against CU." ...hey, Im guilty too, but I think ODR is genuinley attempting to become part pf the conversation today and not be...always right.lets all back up and give him a shot. he just loves his bloodogs, like I love mine.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

UK got beat because they didnt have as many horses as MSU does. It was kind of evident. They just didnt make as many plays. But for a pereniall weak team, they made Stare work overtime. 
the onside kick was a disaster though.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Its not fighting back when you start 95% of it. Its like throwing rocks at a hornets nest and not understanding why you're getting stung...



you ain't stinging me, hoss. many of you have been acting like children for two weeks or more. on and on, thread after thread. it's inappropriate and obnoxious. grow up.

I've been targeted personally on here numerous times because of my opinions about football, that's the bottom line.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> When he admits he was wrong I'll never post about it again.



did I not say ten times that Uga was the better team that day. I think Ark choked and gave the game away in the 2nd quarter. 

Hornets??? Gnats, this is like being below the fallline and getting enveloped by gnats - annoying as hades.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2014)

it is becoming almost like watching a binch in f kids gang up on another kid on the playground. y'all just quit, and I will put money on ODR quitting. 
most of yall on the attack are mynfriends here and I have enjoyed most all of your posts over the years and this is out of character for all of you to continue on like you have....back off and give the guy another chance.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> did I not say ten times that Uga was the better team that day. I think Ark choked and gave the game away in the 2nd quarter.
> 
> Hornets??? Gnats, this is like being below the fallline and getting enveloped by gnats - annoying as hades.



It's the internet and while I'll agree with you it's childish that the majority have been going after you in every thread it wont stop until you simply admit you were wrong. Now,,, I think that most just like myself knew where you were coming from with all your banter about St and the Arky thread. More pot stiring than anything. But,,, i think they all thought you would simply get on  here and say dang guys I didnt see that coming. I remember just about every negative thing I said about your team and I also remember the post when I had to say I was wrong and St looks for real. Thats all you have to do brother and it will go away I believe. At least for me it will.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> you ain't stinging me, hoss. many of you have been acting like children for two weeks or more. on and on, thread after thread. it's inappropriate and obnoxious. grow up.
> 
> I've been targeted personally on here numerous times because of my opinions about football, that's the bottom line.



Me grow up, thats rich. I am not the one who has constantly belittled anything UGA and SEC east every chance they got. I'm done with ya because to me you're nothing more then the running joke of the forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> you ain't stinging me, hoss. many of you have been acting like children for two weeks or more. on and on, thread after thread. it's inappropriate and obnoxious. grow up.
> 
> I've been targeted personally on here numerous times because of my opinions about football, that's the bottom line.



If you knew as much about football as fishing then folks might take your comments seriously.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Best way to handle ODR is to ignore his existence. He's like the little kid on the school bus that turns and stares at you while picking his nose, if you ignore him he'll just turn around and leave alone.



I guess that might make sense if I was the aggressor.

It smells like a nursery in here.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Me grow up, thats rich. I am not the one who has constantly belittled anything UGA and SEC east every chance they got. I'm done with ya because to me you're nothing more then the running joke of the forum.



I look forward to you keeping your word.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> It's the internet and while I'll agree with you it's childish that the majority have been going after you in every thread it wont stop until you simply admit you were wrong. Now,,, I think that most just like myself knew where you were coming from with all your banter about St and the Arky thread. More pot stiring than anything. But,,, i think they all thought you would simply get on  here and say dang guys I didnt see that coming. I remember just about every negative thing I said about your team and I also remember the post when I had to say I was wrong and St looks for real. Thats all you have to do brother and it will go away I believe. At least for me it will.



I already said I was wrong 15 times. I also said that if Ark had played their game like they did against bama, that they would've won. I still believe that. I'd be lying to you if I said otherwise.

one weekend this year State is probably going to lose. And you guys are going to crucify me. And I never, ever predicted them to win the big games they did not even the LSU win. I wanted them to, hoped they would which is a way, way different thing. I did predict them to beat UK, and they had me on the edge of my seat just as I feared.
As far as being a state fan, the way I see it we're in bonus football already and I'm enjoying it. they're going to have a fine season regardless. now if that isn't humble I don't know what is.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yall please calm down on ODR


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I hear an aweful lot of "ifs" and "woulds" etc.



You are the "What If" or "What would" be king... How does it feel to get a scare by an Eastern team??? Unranked team that is...


And guess what.. You still have your Arkansas team to go.. The one YOU predicted would win the East....

You are a JOKE! You won't stand by your predictions, but HAIL State... See ya IN the DOME! If you make it through that HUGE West SEC... UGA still couldn't win...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I already said I was wrong 15 times.



Uhhhhh.... No you didn't!

Try again..........

We've ALL said we were wrong about State.. You've YET to say your were wrong about ANYTHING!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhhh.... No you didn't!
> 
> Try again..........
> 
> We've ALL said we were wrong about State.. You've YET to say your were wrong about ANYTHING!



Bama will beat state.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 25, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhhh.... No you didn't!
> 
> Try again..........
> 
> We've ALL said we were wrong about State.. You've YET to say your were wrong about ANYTHING!



I just noticed State beat UK by one more point than UGA beat Ark. we must've dominated them LOL


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 26, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Kentucky beat themselves!!!





Old Dead River said:


> if state had've lost I'd be saying State beat themselves. they left a touchdown on the field and gave one up that should've been prevented, at least on that down anyway, true story.
> 
> there are no moral victories here. and a two touchdown victory without throwing a lot of picks and turning the ball over a lot is not my idea of beating yourself.
> 
> oh you mean because their miraculous special teams, which is marginally better than ours and that's the truth, got an onside kick run down their throat? is that beat yourself? that's getting beat



Yea it sounds crazy don't it.Just as crazy sounding as when you said Arkansas beat themselves against Ga.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama will beat state.



I agree.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I just noticed State beat UK by one more point than UGA beat Ark. we must've dominated them LOL



UGA wasnt ranked number one. Arky was being picked to beat UGA. There was no way UGa could stop the massive Arky O line and running game. Also UK is in the WEAK east too so there is no way a west team ranked number one would have issues with little Ol Ky. Carry on your argument has no merit....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Elfii must've started reading Lenin and Marx and converted to neo-bolsehvism if he really thinks Kentucky are Better than State! LOL



Well, if you can tell me Arky is the better team over UGA and if they played again the hawgs would win and not succumb to the siren prose of Das Kapital I reckon I can do the same thing when it comes to Miss. St. and KY.

The difference is I was kidding about KY. You were serious as a heart attack about AR. Even the AR fans know better than that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Well, if you can tell me Arky is the better team over UGA and if they played again the hawgs would win and not succumb to the siren prose of Das Kapital I reckon I can do the same thing when it comes to Miss. St. and KY.
> 
> The difference is I was kidding about KY. You were serious as a heart attack about AR. Even the AR fans know better than that.



Owned.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Owned.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 26, 2014)

poor kid


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 26, 2014)

And I thought all OSU fans were KrazY. This is a whole nother level


----------



## Horns (Oct 26, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> And I thought all OSU fans were KrazY. This is a whole nother level


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Well, if you can tell me Arky is the better team over UGA and if they played again the hawgs would win and not succumb to the siren prose of Das Kapital I reckon I can do the same thing when it comes to Miss. St. and KY.
> 
> The difference is I was kidding about KY. You were serious as a heart attack about AR. Even the AR fans know better than that.



Post of the thread right here. ODR you need to tip your hat to the man here. BOOM as my kids say ODR got served!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 26, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Well, if you can tell me Arky is the better team over UGA and if they played again the hawgs would win and not succumb to the siren prose of Das Kapital I reckon I can do the same thing when it comes to Miss. St. and KY.
> 
> The difference is I was kidding about KY. You were serious as a heart attack about AR. Even the AR fans know better than that.



me and 75% of the college football universe thought ARK could beat UGA. I hear the # 3 team was eaten by tigers in death valley last night- #3 lost to a team that would've lost to an aweful Florida team if a tightend catches an easy pass. What does it all mean? that parity in cfb and especially in the sec is something else huh?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 26, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Post of the thread right here. ODR you need to tip your hat to the man here. BOOM as my kids say ODR got served!



boohoo, I knew he was only kidding that's why I fed him the Marxist manuscripts in jest- because they represent the antithesis of his political views. and he was clever enough to send it back to me and mention a seminal text.

when I hear Elfii say thesis, antithesis, synthesis and "mean it" , I might think about publishing an apology to browning slayer for denigrating his beloved Georgia Bulldogs. In other words, the razorbacks will have to have become airborne


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> me and 75% of the college football universe thought ARK could beat UGA. I hear the # 3 team was eaten by tigers in death valley last night- a team that would've lost to an aweful Florida team if a tightend catches an easy pass. What does it all mean? that parity in cfb and especially in the sec is something else huh?



75%?  You do realize Uga was favored in the game right?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 26, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> 75%?  You do realize Uga was favored in the game right?



I wrote that post touting Arkansas when UGA was falling. you do realize that right? It was after the USC loss. Even going into the game a lot of analysts thought Arkansas had a chance to win. Yall were hassling me about UK plaguing State (when they've always played tough) and the scores were almost identical. LOL


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 26, 2014)

note to self: be weary of people that live in the past, begrudge, and refuse to let things go...


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> note to self: be weary of people that live in the past, begrudge, and refuse to let things go...



Note to self, be wary of those who refuse to acknowledge mistakes or accept when wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> note to self: be weary of people that live in the past, begrudge, and refuse to let things go...



Note to self, be weary of people who go running to the mods.  Recess is over.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 26, 2014)

I caught you a delicious bass today ODR....but I threw it back


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2014)

ODR

"thy great learning hast made thee mad."

Acts 26:24


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> boohoo, I knew he was only kidding that's why I fed him the Marxist manuscripts in jest- because they represent the antithesis of his political views. and he was clever enough to send it back to me and mention a seminal text.
> 
> when I hear Elfii say thesis, antithesis, synthesis and "mean it" , I might think about publishing an apology to browning slayer for denigrating his beloved Georgia Bulldogs. In other words, the razorbacks will have to have become airborne



 So it's not the post of the thread? I know elfiii too.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Note to self, be weary of people who go running to the mods.  Recess is over.



would you prefer me cuss someone out? and get banned

terroristically threaten someone? and get banned and prosecuted

show up at someone's house or their place of work? and get prosecuted.

I think not, the rules are there for a reason. And I'll defer and let the moderators do their job and keep taking out the garbage.

don't try that bully nonsense on me, I mean do you really think I'm afraid of you or anyone else on this forum? But you know I have no other options (as established above) to combat the incessant harassment and heckling that's been going on here. So you're trying to force my hand. You'd like to see me gone so you can go back to your little UGA homeostasis - not happenin'

quit your poor mouthin' and grow up. ad-hominem - google that


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> So it's not the post of the thread? I know elfiii too.



if you want to think so, you have my permission. His response was thoughtful and intelligent because he knew one of the books. why do you think I said if he believed UK was better than State then he must've converted to Marxism? because there's no way someone on the hard right like that would go that route.

essentially we were both kidding - but if you need win recluse you can have it


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Note to self, be wary of those who refuse to acknowledge mistakes or accept when wrong.



I was wrong about UK, I underestimated them even though I shouldn't have. after the LSU game I thought it would be a cakewalk, I should've acknowledged the recent history between UK and State in which most of the games have been decided by a touchdown or less even under Joker Phillips stewardship. I was over confident and immediately became nervous after noticing State were very flat in many respects. I also underestimated Patrick Towles. He had a better game than Prescott, granted Prescott was using other players to get things done and Towles (sp?) was essentially a one man show. He was very impressive. I thin Towles is better than Bo Wallace.

At the time, I think I made the right call picking Ark to beat UGA. I really thought they would be up for the game after the close one with Bama, they played poorly in the first half, first td missed an extra point (same in bama game). I was wrong about that game but I still think all players healthy they could beat UGA. If they played their game that is.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> would you prefer me cuss someone out? and get banned
> 
> terroristically threaten someone? and get banned and prosecuted
> 
> ...



  Funny, the guy running to tell on several of the members on a sports forum is telling us to grow up.  That's priceless!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

So whats the deal with Prescott wearing a walking boot after the game?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I was wrong   I was over confident  I   underestimated
> 
> 
> At the time, I think I made the right call picking Ark to beat UGA. I really thought they would be up for the game after the close one with Bama, they played poorly in the first half, first td missed an extra point (same in bama game). I was wrong about that game but I still think all players healthy they could beat UGA. If they played their game that is.



I just want to relish seeing those first few statements coming from you....


and then to say this....
the SEC is about depth.  Arkansas was into their bench some, but so was Georgia. UGA's best running back is on the bench, the #2 guy, Marshall is injured, the #3 guy Michel is injured, Chubb was basically the fourth option at RB....so by the very logic you just laid out, but flipped to UGA, then if UGA was healthy then they still would have beaten Arkansas by the same margin or even greater. 
relativity man.


If they had played the game ten times, then UGA ould have won....but wait! Never mind...they only play the game once. And Georgia won.


----------



## shane256 (Oct 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> So whats the deal with Prescott wearing a walking boot after the game?



There was a play where Prescott ran and had to do some athletic maneuvers and seemed to have tweaked his foot somehow (I haven't seen any details on exactly what the injury was). After the play, he seemed to favor that foot a little every once in a while. It wasn't a pronounced limp but you could tell it was bothering him some. They said the boot was a "precaution" or something... we'll probably hear more about it soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> if you want to think so, you have my permission. His response was thoughtful and intelligent because he knew one of the books. why do you think I said if he believed UK was better than State then he must've converted to Marxism? because there's no way someone on the hard right like that would go that route.
> 
> essentially we were both kidding - but if you need win recluse you can have it



Slow down brother, you are way to defensive. I'm going to wave the white flag and move on. I appreciate the fact that you think you are smarter than myself and the majority here. I have spent quite a few hours next door and while I didnt read the book I knew exactly where elfii was coming from as did I with your original post about Arky and the rest of your pot stiring. I will be a man and move I hope St makes a run at a NC. Congrats on the great season your team is having!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> would you prefer me cuss someone out? and get banned
> 
> terroristically threaten someone? and get banned and prosecuted
> 
> show up at someone's house or their place of work? and get prosecuted.




If you really want too, sure...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> At the time, I think I made the right call picking Ark to beat UGA. I really thought they would be up for the game after the close one with Bama, they played poorly in the first half, first td missed an extra point (same in bama game). I was wrong about that game but I still think all players healthy they could beat UGA. If they played their game that is.



You just can't admit you are wrong... You act like UGA didn't have key players out for the game... 

You are FULL of excuses..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> me and 75% of the college football universe thought ARK could beat UGA. I hear the # 3 team was eaten by tigers in death valley last night- #3 lost to a team that would've lost to an aweful Florida team if a tightend catches an easy pass. What does it all mean? that parity in cfb and especially in the sec is something else huh?



Me too but the road to Hades is paved with coulda, woulda, shoulda. The fact is the Dawgs whipped Arky soundly and the Hawgs were never really in the game. Not to mention we whipped them bad with our #4 on the depth chart true freshman tailback and a young inexperienced defensive secondary that got picked to the bones early in the season.

The fact is AR is not a good football team and their record proves that. They have the potential to be a good one but that's it.

This has been an unpaid Public Service Announcement. We now return you to your regularly scheduled coulda, woulda, shoulda rant.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This has been an unpaid Public Service Announcement. We now return you to your regularly scheduled coulda, woulda, shoulda rant.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I just want to relish seeing those first few statements coming from you....
> 
> 
> and then to say this....
> ...



Chubb is a freshman, correct? He has greatly improved and stepped up in the limelight.

There's still a large component of Arkansas beating themselves in all of their last three losses.

against texas a&m they fumbled a snap which even though they recovered, simply would've allowed them to run the clock out - ball game.

against bama they missed or had blocked an extra point which would've kept the game a tie and forced overtime. they also fumbled a touchdown out of the back of the endzone which became a bama touchback - that would've been the ballgame. I watched state do this in overtime against Petrino's Arkansas.

I've just illustrated how Arkansas essentially beat themselves in two key sec matchups, no ifs ands or buts. Even Coach Biellema said that some of the things that prevented them from winning came from their lockeroom and he was right.

While there were no single plays that tipped the tide (no pun intended) in the UGA game. Ark. started off with the same old mess - missing the extra point on a solid opening td drive and in the2nd quarter they gave the ballgame away in similar fashion to the way Florida gave it away to Missouri. Granted Florida continued to give the game away to Mizzou for more than just one quarter.
Arkansas's play in the 2nd quarter, especially their ball security was some of the worst I've seen this year. And in spite of all they still managed to get back into the game in the 2nd half. Hmmmm

Ark just can't finish, they're not there yet and they're unwilling or unable to make the fundamental clutch plays to seal the deal. Maybe their morale was depleted after losing two heartbreakers consecutively. I don't know, but what I do know is that there is a pork bbq in Starkville this weekend


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol

T


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The fact is AR is not a good football team and their record proves that. They have the potential to be a good one but that's it.
> .



this is similar to something I said earlier. they have some of the puzzle pieces, maybe a large chunk of them in their three headed running backs and gigantic offensive line but ultimately if they were a good football team and not just a talented one, they would've beaten someone. They have yet to cut the mustard in conference. being oh so close doesn't count, only matters in terms of driving their coaches or players crazy.

and you're right, and I've said it many times on this forum this year, particularly in defending state/uk game. could've, should've, would've, and if do not show up in the boxscore. I used to argue with lanier spots about how close state came to beating auburn, the cam newton year, the year after newton, last year - oh so close, a bad call or two in one of those games too, but it all comes down to execution and if you don't execute you go home emptyhanded, unless of course the opposing team executes even more poorly and we have had our share of sloppy games this year.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lol
> 
> T



you need to get your act together and focus on beating the confederacy forthcoming. that's an order


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you really want too, sure...



no thanks I picked up on the ulterior motive. the guys PMing me about it too.  I'm pretty intuitive just so you know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm pretty intuitive just so you know.





Is that what you call it? I call it trolling... 

If you are so intuitive then you have the ability to know or understand things without any proof or evidence... Why do you keep trying to prove Ark is a better team even though the Proof and Evidence is right in front of you!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Chubb is a freshman, correct? He has greatly improved and stepped up in the limelight.
> 
> There's still a large component of Arkansas beating themselves in all of their last three losses.
> 
> ...



okay, THE DAWGS had nothing to do with the win against Arky?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

nickel back said:


> okay, THE DAWGS had nothing to do with the win against Arky?



AR - 4-4, 0-4 in conference

UGA - 6-1, 4-1 in conference

We report, you decide.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> AR - 4-4, 0-4 in conference
> 
> UGA - 6-1, 4-1 in conference
> 
> We report, you decide.



I don't haft to decide, I know what happen in that game


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that what you call it? I call it trolling...
> 
> If you are so intuitive then you have the ability to know or understand things without any proof or evidence... Why do you keep trying to prove Ark is a better team even though the Proof and Evidence is right in front of you!



they play a much tougher schedule than you. they're in the sec west. they have already played bama, auburn, and a&m (who were still upposed to be good at the time).

they are not as good as UGA because they were not able to win their conference games and they were not able to beat uga, even though sec west games are much tougher than sec east


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they are not as good as UGA



That was all you really needed to say.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they play a much tougher schedule than you. they're in the sec west. they have already played bama, auburn, and a&m (who were still upposed to be good at the time).
> 
> they are not as good as UGA because they were not able to win their conference games and they were not able to beat uga, even though sec west games are much tougher than sec east



/\/\  I think I said it. But if I give him my opinion afterwards he'll cry and ask for his bottle


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That was all you really needed to say.



I've said it twenty times in various configurations. maybe more. they lost didn't they??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> /\/\  I think I said it. But if I give him my opinion afterwards he'll cry and ask for his bottle



Only 1 person in this forum that cries and needs a bottle...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I've said it twenty times in various configurations. maybe more. they lost didn't they??



Various configurations.... 

Those are called EXCUSES!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That was all you really needed to say.



Not sure why it took so long...


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh how ugly it would be if Arky would pull the upset and beat Miss St.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Oh how ugly it would be if Arky would pull the upset and beat Miss St.



Not sure it would be an upset... Arky is a GREAT team and would win the East..


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Various configurations....
> 
> Those are called EXCUSES!



it's been said one way, it's been said another, it's been intimated.

where your wrong is about there being one person that needs a bottle. The culture of this forum should shift from that of being a nursery laden with personal attacks to intelligent albeit masculine discussions of sports.

If you don't agree with someone, bash their argument to shreds- total smithereens but reserve judgment on them as a person. I've had to bounce a many people on my knee in freshwater fishing to get this point across.

With regards to arguing and poormouthing it should never be personal. Being a rabidly passionate person I've said and done things myself that were inappropriate and I've been disciplined for them, mainly by the moderators of this forum. The internet needn't be an ugly hateful place, I'm all for people having different opinions. If you contrive the homer makeup of this forum to be homogenous then what fun is that.

And since you mistakenly labeled me as a blowhard liberal previously, the last section of that paragraph is why I prefer a Republican form of government because it protects the minority against the tyranny of the majority. And you could make the case that there has been some mob rule/tyranny of the majority herein.

I digress.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

What about freedom of speech?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> it's been said one way, it's been said another, it's been intimated.
> 
> where your wrong is about there being one person that needs a bottle. The culture of this forum should shift from that of being a nursery laden with personal attacks to intelligent albeit masculine discussions of sports.
> 
> ...



Who labeled you?? 

So what are you saying.. So you have had issues with folks in the freshwater forum too?? Maybe it's not the masses with the issues...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2014)

"intelligent discussions" have never been a part of this forum, and probably never will be.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "intelligent discussions" have never been a part of this forum, and probably never will be.



Now this is the most "intelligent, truthful" statement ever said since I have been on the forum. Didn't even need stats.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> it's been said one way, it's been said another, it's been intimated.
> 
> where your wrong is about there being one person that needs a bottle. The culture of this forum should shift from that of being a nursery laden with personal attacks to intelligent albeit masculine discussions of sports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2014)

riprap said:


> Now this is the most "intelligent, truthful" statement ever said since I have been on the forum. Didn't even need stats.



And it didn't take a book length post to get it across like some people.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


>


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 28, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "intelligent discussions" have never been a part of this forum, and probably never will be.



you and I had some intelligent discussions about nazis and such


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 28, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


>



hey sinclair, my sis needs a new yard man in the athens area, can you make a referral LOL


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 28, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


>



i think my way is preferable to using profanity, threats, and stalking people.

as for freedom of speech, there are limits on freedom of speech and harassment is illegal. you start stepping on other people's liberty you will find yourself in hot water.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> i think my way is preferable to using profanity, threats, and stalking people.
> 
> as for freedom of speech, there are limits on freedom of speech and harassment is illegal. you start stepping on other people's liberty you will find yourself in hot water.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> i think my way is preferable to using profanity, threats, and stalking people.
> 
> as for freedom of speech, there are limits on freedom of speech and harassment is illegal. you start stepping on other people's liberty you will find yourself in hot water.



Lawyer up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Lawyer up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> i think my way is preferable to using profanity, threats, and stalking people.



Ummm... You have typed around the censors (profanity)... You have made threats... Tell me more about your ways...  

What is stalking? You making a post and someone disagreeing with you??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

I would like to take the time to wish all of you guys a good day! I hope each of you are doing well!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would like to take the time to wish all of you guys a good day! I hope each of you are doing well!



You're killing me...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummm... You have typed around the censors (profanity)... You have made threats... Tell me more about your ways...
> 
> What is stalking? You making a post and someone disagreeing with you??


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> i think my way is preferable to using profanity, threats, and stalking people.
> 
> as for freedom of speech, there are limits on freedom of speech and harassment is illegal. you start stepping on other people's liberty you will find yourself in hot water.



I caught you a delicious bass.I think it might have ebola or something but get the grease hot enough and it will kill anything


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Great looking bass hawk I bet you had an awesome time catching it. Your post has challenged be to more positive about shoal bass fishing!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Great looking bass hawk I bet you had an awesome time catching it. *Your post has challenged be to more positive about shoal bass fishing!*



That's good to hear! Maybe you can keep a running tally of what you catch in your signature line so we can all enjoy your success as a shoal bass fisherman..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's good to hear! Maybe you can keep a running tally of what you catch in your signature line so we can all enjoy your success as a shoal bass fisherman..



Browning your post could be taken the wrong way based off past threads and posting about that. My challenge to you is to find something positive about that subject and post about it. Keep in mind we will all see your post so lets take it seriously PLEASE!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Browning your post could be taken the wrong way based off past threads and posting about that. My challenge to you is to find something positive about that subject and post about it. Keep in mind we will all see your post so lets take it seriously PLEASE!



It is ALL positive... You are a close friend in this forum and I would be honored to see your catch of shoal bass! Especially since I don't have shoal bass in Utah..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It is ALL positive... You are a close friend in this forum and I would be honored to see your catch of shoal bass! Especially since I don't have shoal bass in Utah..



Thx brother and I shoal bass are a hoot to catch!


----------

